# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Touch on Alcatel

## Huntix

Can I get ubuntu touch on Alcatel one touch idol 6030x?And if I can how to do it am new at this stuff so I will appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## sanderj

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch#Release ...

----------


## elliotn

that's a lot of work

----------

